# Preventing a Mask From Fogging Up



## Zombie-F

Has anyone here ever worn a mask that has lenses over the eyes? I bought a Plague Doctor mask at Midwest Haunter's Convention this year, and when I wear it the eye lenses fog up something fierce making visibility an issue.

I looked up ways to prevent masks from fogging and found some info on methods divers use to keep their masks from fogging up. Has anyone here tried any of these methods? Do they work?

http://scuba.about.com/od/equipment/p/FoggyMaskPrevention.htm

If nobody here has tried any of this, I may take a dive here and try it and share the results.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I used to use Rain-X brand anti-fog treatment on my gas mask when I was in the military. It would probably work on Halloween masks as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## kenkozpgh

I'm a certified scuba diver but haven't dove in awhile, but I would always treat my masks with a commercial anti fogging solution before each dive. This worked very well even in some cold water conditions. It is available at most scuba shops and on line. Johnson's baby shampoo also will work...not sure why, but many of my old dive buddies swore by it and when some of my dive friends didn't have anything, they would just spit on the lens and wipe it in.....(I personally always left a little water in the mask, but this wouldn't help on land and in an upright position).

Hunters also have the problem with their scopes and binoculars. Most hunting and shooting stores sell anti fog wipes to prevent lens fogging. I've never used them, but some of my friends swear by them.

You can also use rain x anti-fog or some similar product sold in the car department used to treat car windshields. I've heard good results from this too.

Good luck.

Ken


----------



## Lunatic

Bio beat me to it. Good to here it's success in a military application.
I would also recommend RainX.

Good suggestions kenkozpgh!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lunatic said:


> Bio beat me to it. Good to here it's success in a military application.
> I would also recommend RainX.
> 
> Good suggestions kenkozpgh!


LOL, my friends used to laugh at me for having that stuff shipped to the desert, but then they'd ask to borrow some for their masks when it was 110+ outside. Human sweat causes mask lenses to fog in record time. Then also laughed at me for spraying cooking spray on my vehicle before a sand storm. But my paint never got chipped or scratched. Not sure why it works, but it does.


----------



## Zombie-F

My plague doctor mask is ok if I breath very VERY carefully in and out the vents on the bottom. However, once I put the Balaclava on and then put the mask on over that it just turns into a humid swamp in there.

I'll try the rainx tonight when I get home. Thanks guys!


----------



## Lunatic

I suffer the exact same conditions when I wear a snowmobile helmet. It's okay without a head sock but fogs up the visor when I wear it. I usually have to keep it cracked open for air movement.

A small battery operated fan inside the mask might do the trick plus keep you cooler.

I had a full Pinhead mask made for me years ago that got incredibly hot so I feel your pain Zombie-F.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I've used RainX, defogging solution and shaving cream. RainX works well, the Pro defogger works the best and shaving cream works ok. Not tried the toothpaste of baby shampoo


----------



## HalloweenHaunter

You can use anti-fog wipes that are used for paintball masks or the anti-fog spray they both are usually really cheap. Visit your local paintball shop.


----------



## tjc67

Add my vote for the anti-fog wipes and if you can, find the ones that are individually packaged making it much easier to carry extras with you just in case.


----------



## SMR

I used to dive and would use a little bit of toothpaste on my lenses. It worked for me, but if you can spare a little extra I'd actually go for the lens wipes. I think it'd be better on the lens of the mask than the toothpaste would.


----------



## Llasd87

In a pinch, you can just use some spit and a damp paper towel. Works only for a few hours though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree with Ken used it many times.


----------

